#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Copy paste hyperlink from excel to power point

## lekhathanh

Dear team

I 'd like to mass create hyperlink from excel source to power point file.
Could you help me please
I have enclosed my file I had searched but it just copy picture
Pls review and help me change it to copy object link

Rgds
Thanh
The file I post has come from bellow source:

----------

